# Bringing a used guitar in to Canada.



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong section to post this, but didnt see any other appropriate section...

I am in Canada and just bought a used electric guitar (1962 Danelectric 1420) off of EBay. I am having it shipped to an American address just across the MB/ND border.

Does anyone know what the duty rate is on a used guitar, or if there is even any?....if so, are you able to provide the CBSA tariff number?...

I have tried searching the tariff data base, but whoa...what a confusing thing that can be.

Cheers!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was the guitar made in the USA? If so there should be no duty on it


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

I suspect it was probably built in the US, however, I am thinking there will be nothing on the guitar that states that. I ask the question so that I can actually print off the applicable Tariff reference to take to the Border with me. The CBSA agents often don't care to look it up and will either charge duty when it is not applicable, or they just tell you to "carry on".

cheers


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Tax and duty are still due. If it was US made, you can use NAFTA to avoid paying duty, but Canadian taxes are still applicable.


----------



## Spekter (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had US made guitars shipped into Canada and never paid any duty. As above, I did have to pay taxes. UPS or Fed Ex will also charge a brokerage fee on top of that so avoid them. Smaller items have been shipped straight to my door with no duty or tax through USPS and Canada Post.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

If I went to the trouble of having it shipped to an address in the US I would just bring it back and say that I went down looking for an open mic night and had the guitar with me...or I was looking to pawn it and didn't get any good offers.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I always tell the seller to put "Made in USA" on the receipt. It's not much but it's always worked for me. I've never had issues or even been questioned crossing the border.



Spekter said:


> UPS or Fed Ex will also charge a brokerage fee on top of that so avoid them.


Only on ground shipments.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

YOu will pay full taxes doh....base on price of insurrance or value put by seller


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Guys...are you even reading his post? He said that he is shipping it to an American address. That means that he is going to go pick it up.

NO brokerage fees.

NO taxes if you just go and get it & tell the border people that it is your guitar (if they even ask).


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Actually, all I really am asking if someone knows the actual Tariff ref?.....


cheers


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just pick a tariff number that you think is close. If no one else knows the tariff number, no one at the border will know it either. Also, since it is used there will be no duty on it anyway. There is hardly anything with duty on it anymore.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

smorgdonkey said:


> If I went to the trouble of having it shipped to an address in the US I would just bring it back and say that I went down looking for an open mic night and had the guitar with me...or I was looking to pawn it and didn't get any good offers.


I did this on a fairly frequent basis for about 12 years when I was on the road for work. Guitars, amps etc. never had an issue


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

There is no tariff on American made guitars. Picking it up in the states and claiming you brought it in earlier may work but don't count on it. You might be better off to simply pay the GST, which will be required, since you will have no proof of entry for the guitar. If they ask for it and you don't have it you are importing the guitar. I'm pretty sure that Danelectro didn't stamp "made in the USA" on their instruments so make sure the bill of sale is marked made in the US.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

The tariff number your looking for is 

9207.90.90.10

This is specifically for an electric guitar. 
A duty rate of the following may apply:
MFN : 6%
or
UST : free

In order to get the UST treatment, the documents must accompany a certificate of origin stating the guitar was made in the USA.
Otherwise they'll probably charge you the 6%
also they will charge you taxes on top of all this. Used goods are all dutiable and taxable.
However it really depends on who you deal with crossing back into Canada. They may just not bother and cut you a break. 
Either way, the worst case scenario is you'll be paying the 6% and taxes.


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for that info, after snooping around in the Tariff list, that is basically the info I found and required. I bring lots of motorcycle goodies thru the local Customs office, and it is rare that they even bother to charge me GST/PST, and never duty (no duty on bike parts, regardless of country of manufacture). I have no intention of ever trying to sneak stuff across the border by saying I brought it with me into the US. Doing so is a very risky operation, and can result in bad things happening.

I hope the guitar says its made in the US, but if it doesnt, 6% is not a big price to pay.

Cheers!


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

So, here is the conclusion.....I paid no duty (as expected), the CBSA agent was familiar with guitars (in a band) and knew off the cuff the Dan was made in the US. I did get dinged gst/pst, which is really rather curious in that if I had bought the guitar privately anywhere in Canada there would be no tax at all. Odd.....

Cheers!

ps: the Dan looks and sounds great!


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Rcacs,
Good for you! No pics?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

rcacs said:


> So, here is the conclusion.....I paid no duty (as expected), the CBSA agent was familiar with guitars (in a band) and knew off the cuff the Dan was made in the US. I did get dinged gst/pst, which is really rather curious in that if I had bought the guitar privately anywhere in Canada there would be no tax at all. Odd.....
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ps: the Dan looks and sounds great!


If you bought it at a store you'd pay the bloodhounds though and I think that's why they get it at the border, or maybe because they can! It's like UPS and Fedex and their broker fees; there's no duty so why a broker fee? USPS doesn't have that problem so, when shipping from the USA, I try to use them if possible.


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

You don't pay the UPS broker fee (and I think the same applies to FedEx too) if you use their air services - it's only levied on ground shipments, so I've found it actually works out cheaper (and of course quicker) to use their air economy service when bringing guitars into Vancouver from the US.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

neilli said:


> You don't pay the UPS broker fee (and I think the same applies to FedEx too) if you use their air services - it's only levied on ground shipments, so I've found it actually works out cheaper (and of course quicker) to use their air economy service when bringing guitars into Vancouver from the US.


I'll remember that. I've had some interesting experiences with UPS with regards to the way they handle packages. I've had some arrive looking like they've been driven over and you have to accept the package before inspecting the contents; if you wish to refuse the parcel because of the shape it's in you don't get to check the contents first. How have you found the air cargo?


----------



## rcacs (May 4, 2011)

I have the advantage of living only 20 minutes north of the North Dakota border and use a mail depot just across the border. It has saved me mondo cash on all the bike goodies, etc that I buy. Generally free shipping within the States, no duty on my bike parts, and rarely any taxes.

I posted a picture in the Electric section rather in this thread.....have a peek, she's a beauty.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/44239-my-new-old-silverstone.html

cheers!


----------

